# Chicken of the Month of November 2014



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's see if we can get this going again.

So enter your Chicken photo here to see who will be the Chicken of the Month of November!

Good luck


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

My first entry is Cole my barnyard mix pullet that my cochin hen hatched 4 months ago.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

A Rhode Island Red that I processed today that will be Friday nights home made chicken soup.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next is Jewel and her 5 ducklings she is raising to be good little chickens.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

This is Jaja in a tree in my yard, she got in a tree this one time and I have never seen her do it since.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The Rhode Island Red in a soup I made Saturday.


----------



## SeriMo (Sep 10, 2014)

I would like to enter my 28 week old 'Buff' Orpington cockerel, Morgan.
He is a poser and he knows it. He is not afraid of the camera at all.
He is also an over sized Mama's boy and our top boy in the flock.
He certainly keeps things interesting in there.


----------



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

my sweet soon to be dutch hen <3


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Rooster Who Shall Remain Nameless

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------

